# I wish I had invented this!!



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ann Budd has a stitch gauge that used to only be available at her retreats, but is now available to purchase at stores and online. It makes counting gauge as simple as lining up the stitches to the picture. I love this! Those of us trying to count those tiny stitches for socks, etc. or someone with vision issues should find this tool invaluable. If you google Ann Budd Stitch Gauge a variety of stores that carry it will come up.
Here's a video on how to use it.






What it looks like:


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice thx.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

JMO - I will stick to my Susan Bates gauge tool. ;-)
Less time --- just count the V's across the slot opening.
....
And as the video mentioned --- painted on lines are hard to see with this new one.

Just an added thought ....
And what about other stitch patterns other than St St? Oh none of those line up.
But can still use the slot opening of standard gauge tools (for Knit And Crochet stitches).
Something new isn't always better -- JMO.  ;-)


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you for the link and the video. I just ordered one from Knitcircus. I need all the help I can get!


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I like it, thanks for the info!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Interesting, thank you for sharing.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

interesting.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That was very interesting.


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> JMO - I will stick to my Susan Bates gauge tool. ;-)
> Less time --- just count the V's across the slot opening.
> ....
> And as the video mentioned --- painted on lines are hard to see with this new one.
> ...


I like your perspective. Seems more flexible.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Interesting


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

I attended an Ann Budd workshop last month and got one. Actually, she still says to measure and count, the tool gives you a quick measure in a gauge swatch. I spent a couple of hours on a swatch yesterday comparing about 4 needles, wood, bamboo, and steel before finding the correct gauge. Then I did measure and count to double check.


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

Ordered it. Thanks.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting, I just ordered one, too!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

interesting. I have had one of those for years, before I knew who Ann Budd was.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you for this.


----------



## pansyknitter (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi all, this is Amy Detjen from the video!

It took me some time to find this thread - we've suddenly got a bazillion orders for the Ann Budd Gauge Ruler and were trying to figure out why!

Here is a direct link if you want to purchase one. They are "all that and a piece of toast"!

http://knitcircus.com/collections/best-sellers/products/ann-budd-knits-stitch-gauge-ruler-ready-to-ship

Amy from Knitcircus


----------



## sandraanny (Oct 29, 2012)

thank you, ann budd! i have used these from the dark ages, almost. they were from patternworks, but alack and alarm, they ditched them. they are such a quick benchmark-er. i'm headed to the store! (i've used mine so long that the plastic aged and split!)


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

I really want one of those but can't find it on any UK sites.
Any UK members found one, please?


----------



## pansyknitter (Apr 30, 2015)

I checked with Ann Budd herself, and she doesn't have a UK distributor yet. Who do you recommend?

Amy D


----------



## pansyknitter (Apr 30, 2015)

I just adjusted our shipping rates so that an envelope (with no tracking) will ship for $4.00 US to anyplace in the world!

Knit on.

Amy D


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

amy.knitcircus said:


> I just adjusted our shipping rates so that an envelope (with no tracking) will ship for $4.00 US to anyplace in the world!
> 
> Knit on.
> 
> Amy D


That's great, thank you.
I'll put in my order soon.
Sandra.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I like it. Thank you


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

amy.knitcircus said:


> I checked with Ann Budd herself, and she doesn't have a UK distributor yet. Who do you recommend?
> 
> Amy D


There are several well thought of suppliers but the first that come to mind are- Deramores, Woolwarehouse and Loveknitting.

HTH.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I ordered one from Knitcircus as well.

Since my cataract surgery I find it difficult sometimes to count stitches when I am using fingering and lace yarn. I think this will be a great help for me. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> JMO - I will stick to my Susan Bates gauge tool. ;-)
> Less time --- just count the V's across the slot opening.
> ....
> And as the video mentioned --- painted on lines are hard to see with this new one.
> ...


Love mine, too. Both of them.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Got my ruler yesterday. Love it! It took a couple of tries to learn how to use it, but then it was easy.


----------

